

A Step by Step Guide to Using Dropbox - drm237
http://www.jonathanmacdonald.com/?p=1196

======
markbao
I love Dropbox. So simple, and yet, so awesome.

------
nirmal
Is it just me or is it funny that the title says "Step by Step" and the
homepage for dropbox (drop.io) is a list of steps?

EDIT: I'm stupid

~~~
pg
That's not the homepage of Dropbox. It's <http://getdropbox.com>.

